# Cheezas and rocket salad :)



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

An easy and tasty lunch or supper dish for all my DC friends that are wilting in the heat at the moment..lol! This gets you in and out of the kitchen fast!

Sliced rye bread of choice (I use Berliner Landbrot)
butter
Mayonnaise (tangy)
Hot German mustard
Chopped chives
Crispy bacon bits or chopped good quality smoked ham slices
Thinly sliced firm red tomatoes
Grated buffalo mozzarella
Grated mature cheddar
Salt and black pepper to taste

Spread a thin layer of butter on each slice, follow with some mustard and mayonnaise. Put bits of ham and tomato on, sprinkle with chives. Then add some of the grated cheeses on top. Grill under a hot grill till golden on top.

Serve with a salad of rocket, watercress and pea shoots tossed in Balsamic and good olive oil. Enjoy!


----------



## purple.alien.giraffe (Jul 13, 2011)

That sounds tasty. I'm going to have to try that.


----------



## Snip 13 (Jul 13, 2011)

purple.alien.giraffe said:


> That sounds tasty. I'm going to have to try that.



Hope you like it  It's simple but really good! I eat sauerkraut on the side too, I have to have sauerkraut with all smoked pork! Love the stuff


----------

